

Brewers tasked with turning sewage into suds - dhsb
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/c6048d08a5e04adfa2c86421f51a8ef2/brewers-tasked-turning-sewage-suds

======
disordinary
This is clean water that used to be waste water but has been treated? What's
the issue.

In medieval times people used to brew with water that actually contained waste
in order to sanitise it, the yeast killing the bacterea. Then everyone would
drink it, including the children.

------
jmspring
There is mention of brewing duck pond water (I believe in Davis) in the
documentary "How Beer Saved the World". A fun and informative 45min.

[https://vimeo.com/23278902](https://vimeo.com/23278902)

